# Repairing antique bookcase



## camerontbelt (Aug 8, 2012)

so i decided to repair an antique bookcase that my grandfather built, the repair was to fix the shelves which had come out of their joints, the bottom being the worst and going up the bookcase the width of the opening lessened. i ran to lowes and got the smallest wood screws i could find because the shelves are pretty thin pieces of wood, and i tried that but it turns out the shelves are a sandwich of wood and ply wood on top and bottom so all of the shelves have split even before i started putting the screws in. i tried it anyway to see if maybe it would work, and it didnt it just went between the two pieces of wood in the split. so my new idea is to just get some wood glue and a big clamp and try to repair it that way. im not exactly a wood worker, but i have done some basic woodwork projects, like building a bookshelf for myself. if anyone has any tips on how to fix this antique bookcase id really appreciate it thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have a close fit for the parts, glue (Titebond II or III) and clamps should be a good fix. If you could post a picture or three, a better assessment might be able to be made.













 







.


----------

